# (ne pas) vouloir (de)



## o_raposo

Bonjour de l'Espagne !

J'étais en train de lire cette phrase : « Nous ne voulons pas d'un monde où la certitude de ne pas mourir de faim s'échange contre le risque de mourir d'ennui » et je me suis demándé pourquoi dit-on _vouloir de_. Est-ce qu'il est aussi possible de dire _vouloir_ tout court ? _Nous ne voulons pas un monde..._ Ou existe-t-il une différence de signification ?

Je vous remercie grandement de votre aide.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Paquita

Vouloir de = Être disposé à prendre, à accepter, à recevoir, à garder quelque chose. 

Tu trouves cette définition ici dans le II

Salut à A Coruña


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, mais à la forme négative, vouloir est généralement suivi de la préposition _de_.

Vouloir qqn/qqch
* Ne pas* vouloir *de* qqn/qqch


----------



## Virtuose

Comment est-ce qu'on utilise dans la langue française le verbe "vouloir" avec les noms ou les prénoms? 

Est-il correct de dire "*vouloir+nom*" (_Je veux un chat comme un cadeau pour le Noël_) et "*vouloir de+nom*" (_Je veux du repos, je suis trop fatigué_!)?

Par ailleurs, dans une chanson du groupe Indochine on entend "_J'ai demandé à la lune si tu voulais encore de moi_". Qu'est-ce que ça changerait si l'on y mettait "(...)_si tu me voulais_"?
Merci


----------



## janpol

je veux un chat comme cadeau de Noêl
"si tu me voulais encore" a un sens très proche de "si tu voulais encore de moi". J'interprète cependant "si tu me voulais" comme "si  tu me désirais encore"; "si tu voulais encore de moi" me semble exprimer aussi cette idée mais en ayant un sens plus large : "si tu voulais encore de moi comme compagne/compagnon", "si tu voulais encore vivre avec moi"


----------



## fozzano

> Est-il correct de dire "*vouloir+nom*" (_Je veux un chat comme un cadeau pour le Noël_) et "*vouloir de+nom*" (_Je veux du repos, je suis trop fatigué_!)?


règle générale:
"vouloir + nom" pour ce qu'on peut dénombrer
"vouloir de + nom" pour ce qu'on ne peut pas dénombrer ("de" est l'article partitif)



> Par ailleurs, dans une chanson du groupe Indochine on entend "_J'ai demandé à la lune si tu voulais encore de moi_". Qu'est-ce que ça changerait si l'on y mettait "(...)_si tu me voulais_"?


Règle particulière:
"vouloir quelqu'un" a une connotation très sexuelle. On dira donc "vouloir de quelqu'un" si cela n'est pas spécifiquement (disons pas uniquement...) sexuel.


----------



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un doute sur cette phrase, que je viens de lire :

_Si jamais je me marie, je ne veux pas d'un mariage réligieux._

Est-ce qu'elle est correcte ? En théorie après une négation on doit mettre _de_, pas vrai ?

Pourrait-on dire _...je ne veux pas de mariage réligieux_. ?

Ou même (je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça ne m'a pas l'air si mal) _...je ne veux pas un mariage réligieux._ ???



Merci d'avance.


----------



## CapnPrep

Ici ce n'est pas le _de_ de la négation, c'est une préposition qui accompagne le verbe _vouloir_ dans un emploi spécial, même dans les phrases affirmatives : _vouloir de qqn _ou_ de qch_. Voilà pourquoi on peut avoir _d'un_ dans la phrase négative, tout comme dans _Je ne parle pas d'un mariage religieux, _ou dans _Il ne s'agit pas d'un mariage religieux_.

Voici quelques autres fils où on parle de _vouloir de_ :
vouloir de
[Ils] disent vouloir d'un modèle
I do not want this
si tu veux de moi


----------



## Little Chandler

Merci. Maintenant je comprends... même si dans ces fils il y a pas mal de contradictions. 

J'ai trouvé ça sûr le site du cnrtl:

*2.* *Vouloir de qqc.* [Souvent dans une phrase nég.]     Être disposé à prendre, à accepter, à recevoir, à garder quelque chose. _Ne vouloir de qqc. pour rien au monde._ _L'avenir m'effraye tant, que je ne veux pas de l'avenir, et le présent m'est insupportable_ (Balzac, _Illus. perdues_, 1843, p. 698). _Vous avez tant de mérites réels, que vous devez être le premier à ne pas vouloir d'un mérite factice_ (Hugo, _Corresp._, 1862, p. 376).


Mais permetez-moi d'insister sûr ma première question: Est-ce que ce serait correct de dire...
_
...je ne veux pas de mariage religieux.
...je ne veux pas un mariage religieux._

(Même s'il y a une nuance de signification)


----------



## CapnPrep

Oui, parce que _vouloir_ peut aussi se construire avec un complément direct (_vouloir qch_), auquel cas on applique la règle habituelle : _un_ dans la phrase affirmative devient _de_ dans la phrase négative. Sauf que cette règle n'est pas absolue, et il arrive que _un_ soit maintenu en présence de la négation. Voir par ex. les fils suivants :
ne coûte pas un gros effort ou de gros effort
FR: ne pas + article : partitif (du, de la, de l'), défini (le, la, l', les), indéfini (un, une, des) ou "de" ?


----------



## ATRW

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis tombé sur la phrase "je ne veux pas de ce travail" en révisant mon livre de grammaire. Je suis assez étonné puisque j'aurais dit "Je ne veux pas ce travail". Est-ce que ma phrase est aussi correcte ou elle est plutôt utilisée à l'oral?  

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment ça se fait qu'on utilise la préposition "de" dans ce cas


----------



## plantin

Les deux sont corrects; la préposition "de" après la forme négative de vouloir renforce le refus, elle peut même marquer le dédain (un refus méprisant), dans certains contextes.


----------



## k@t

Les deux constructions – avec et sans *de* -  sont possibles, mais ne signifient pas la même chose :


> *2.* *Vouloir de qqc.* [Souvent dans une phrase nég.] Être disposé à prendre, à accepter, à recevoir, à garder quelque chose. _Ne vouloir de qqc. pour rien au monde._
> VOULOIR : Définition de VOULOIR



On m’a fait une proposition pour un travail et *je ne veux pas de ce travail*,
= Je n’accepte pas la proposition / Je refuse de prendre ce travail.



> *α)* *Qqn veut qqc. *Avoir l'intention déterminée d'obtenir quelque chose, souhaiter vivement quelque chose.
> VOULOIR : Définition de VOULOIR



A priori pas (forcément) de proposition faite, *je ne veux pas ce travail*,
= ce travail ne m’intéresse pas.

Ça fonctionnerait mieux avec une phrase affirmative : j’ai vu une annonce pour un job, et c’est le travail de mes rêves : _*ce travail, je le veux (je veux ce travail) et je vais tout faire pour décrocher le poste* _!


----------



## D118

Bonjour !

J’ai lu cette phrase aujourd’hui :

Dans quelle situation est-ce qu’on peut vouloir d’un objet qui roule ?

Je me demande pourquoi on dit “vouloir d’un” et non “vouloir un”. Y a-t-il une différence sémantique entre les deux choix? Peut-on enlever le “de” ?

Merci à l’avance.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Bonne question, ! Je n'y avais jamais réfléchi. "Vouloir de quelque chose (ou _de quelqu'un_)" signifie _être prêt à accepter quelque chose qui pourrait sembler inapproprié/mauvais/inacceptable_. On utilise surtout cette expression à la forme négative ou interrogative.

_Je ne veux pas d'une maison qui tombe en ruine.
Est-ce que tu voudrais vraiment d'un mari comme lui ?
_​Quel est le contexte de votre phrase ? Elle me semble un peu curieuse, parce qu'elle sous-entend qu'un objet qui roule est moins désirable qu'un objet sans roues, mais que dans certaines situations on pourrait être prêt à s'en contenter. Je pense que l'auteur voulait simplement dire "avoir besoin d'un objet qui roule".


----------



## D118

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse ! Dans le contexte, l’objet n’est ni négatif ni positif. C’est une question posée aux élèves qui apprennent sur les attributs d’objets géométriques. Alors, selon votre réponse, il vaudrait mieux enlever “de” dans cette phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir aussi FR: (ne pas) vouloir (de) qqch - pronom relatif dont/que.


----------



## JClaudeK

D118 said:


> Alors, selon votre réponse, il vaudrait mieux enlever “de” dans cette phrase.


Oui, je pense. 
Ou alors, il faudrait dire:
Dans quelle situation est-ce qu’on peut avoir besoin d’un objet qui roule ?


----------



## Maître Capello

D118 said:


> C’est une question posée aux élèves qui apprennent sur les attributs d’objets géométriques.


Quel genre de réponse attend-on ?

Le _de_ ne me choque pas dans votre phrase. A priori, je préfère même le conserver, mais cela dépendra du contexte complet.

_Dans quelle situation est-ce qu'on peut vouloir *d'*un objet qui roule ?_​
_Vouloir_ n'est d'ailleurs peut-être pas le verbe le plus approprié ; _avoir besoin de_ comme suggéré par JCK pourrait être plus adapté selon le contexte exact.

Quoi qu'il en soit, au négatif il me semble qu'il n'y a quasiment pas de différence sémantique entre _ne pas vouloir qqch_ et _ne pas vouloir *de* qqch_. La nuance me paraît davantage « affective ».

_Je ne veux pas ce travail_ → simple opinion, neutre ; peut paraître un peu abrupte
_Je ne veux pas *de* ce travail_ → implique un certain dégoût, un certain mépris, une certaine aversion pour le travail en question


----------



## D118

Merci à vous deux !  J’ai lu le lien en haut et vos derniers commentaires, mais parce qu’il ne s’agit pas d’une phrase négative, je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi le « de » est là. Je vois qu’on a le choix, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous pensez que la phrase est peut-être mieux avec cet ajout.  (sans avoir connu d’autres détails sur le contexte.)

Ça change le sens un peu, mais oui, on pourrait dire plutôt « avoir besoin de ».

Pour ce qui concerne le genre de réponse qu’on attend des élèves — on cherche n’importe quelle réponse qui décrit une situation ou un objet qui roule serait utile. Alors, les élèves peuvent dire qu’ils voudraient un objet / voudraient d’un objet qui roule s’ils jouaient au soccer.


----------



## JClaudeK

D118 said:


> on cherche n’importe quelle réponse qui décrit une situation ou un objet qui roule serait utile.


Alors, pourquoi ne pas utiliser "un objet qui roule serait utile" dans la question ? Comme ça, ça serait plus clair, je trouve.

Si tu gardes "vouloir", je trouve "vouloir un objet pour ...." plus approprié dans ce contexte que "vouloir d'un objet".


----------



## Maître Capello

Entièrement d'accord avec JCK, pour les deux points.


----------

